# ever changed the color of your center console



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Has anyone ever redyed or recolored their center
console to another color? Im looking to take a dk green and go black


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

No, but it's your car and do what makes you happy.


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks SKURFAN but let me ask another way. Its it possable to have it done or to do it and have it look good?


----------



## trues607 (Dec 15, 2012)

*Changing the color of your center console*

Yes, it is possible. My dad has a '78 mustang II and we dyed his dashboard and center console. You'll need to get spray can of plastic and vinyl dye. Just make sure to rough up the surface and make sure it's really clean.We have done this about 4 years ago and it's still holding up fine.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I've done several interior color changes over the years.
In my opinion, SEM Color Coat is the best product to use.

Color Coat Chip Card

*Follow the cleaning and preparation instructions; the prep is the most important part.*

Color Coat stay flexible and wears well. I have used it on consoles, dash pads, door trim panels, sun visors, armrests and even on vinyl and cloth seats. Great product.

You can get it at professional auto body/paint supply shops, but I know that some of the big name auto parts stores also carry the most common colors.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

^^^ yep...prep is the key for a good long lasting finish and green to black is no sweat.


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Great finally something afforadable on my 68. Thanks guys.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Did my original armrests and kick panels from turquise to black. Used headliner padding and black vinyl from JoAnn Fabrics to cover my dashpad and had enough left to to the sides of the console (hated the look of cheap plastic stamped looking originals). Get lots of compliments at the shows for the custom touch and it looks like padded leather opposed to plastic.


----------



## 69ra3 (Dec 29, 2012)

Another vote for SEM Color Coat products and as stated previously, preparation is the key to longevity. From dark green to black should work really well.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Yes SEM. Search for SEM videos on how to to: using YouTube. A few good videos on there good prep, paint, and top coat for durability. If I was doing it I would use SEM product at this step. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

SEM looks great and will save me some serious $$$ to dye the vinyl panels ....

In terms of originality, what interior pieces / parts should be painted the same color as the exterior? Thanks


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

par4n1 said:


> Has anyone ever redyed or recolored their center
> console to another color? Im looking to take a dk green and go black


Can someone please post whether the black should be flat, semi-gloss, or high sheen finish ? Thanks


----------

